
Google Blog: Federated Learning: Colaborative Learning - mark_l_watson
https://ai.googleblog.com/2017/04/federated-learning-collaborative.html
======
mark_l_watson
This is a good idea but I am a little surprised that averaging small diff’s to
models works.

